# Havanese with Poodle Feet (shaved feet)



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's some pics of Louis with poodle feet. I feel like it keeps his feet from turning into mops. It is also easier to clip the nails with shaved feet! I just grind his nails; he is really good for them, but I did read how some people may have trouble with the hairy feet + nail clipping.

Also, I colored his feet and tail about a week ago. Look how his color has already faded! It was bright turquoise. The color fades so fast because his feet are always wet with dew. His tail still looks good though.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my I don't think I have ever seen poodle feet. You are so funny I can tell you are a very creative groomer. I think he needs socks . 
Soon I am going to give my first hair cut to my very fluffy girl . It will be so hard to make the first cut.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hmmm.... not sure I'm sold on that look to be perfectly honest with you. But, to each his own.
He is still very adorable no matter what tho!!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't realize our little fur babies had such long toes, almost like oppossem feet . did you post pics of the turquoise before it faded?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a friend one time give her havs that shaved foot style, I have to say, it probably certainly helped cleaning off burrs and twigs, ,lol, but IDK..

I guess you could paint their nails, too 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure from a utility perspective, shaved feet may have advantages, but it's sure not a look I care for. Not sure that one is going to catch on!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The feet look naked! It is like they are barefoot and need some shoes on. 

When the leaves and dead grass, and wet dew is really bad, I will trim up pads, hair around feet and then I will hold the foot hair up with my hand (the long leg hair), then trim the hair a little shorter(scissors cut), then drop the long hair to even it out a bit.

Trimming the bottom leg hair makes a big difference so the wetness and junk is left outside and not having it brought inside.

Both boys are due for a foot trim. I will see if I can snap a picture with my cell phone.

You are so daring and I am so happy you share your grooming experiences with us. Have fun and enjoy your Hav. They are so precious and fun. Hair does grow.Your floors will be clean for sure for next month or so!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job on the clean feet. Did you use a 40 blade? That looks super-short. You're brave for doing it!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Those little toesies need some nail polish! By the way I loved the turquoise.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ound: I am so sorry to be laughing, but Dayum, he looks funny! They look like a little monkey feet!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I didn't realize our little fur babies had such long toes, almost like oppossem feet . did you post pics of the turquoise before it faded?


Here's pics of the color before fading: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16638


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Nice job on the clean feet. Did you use a 40 blade? That looks super-short. You're brave for doing it!


Yes, I used a 40 blade. I prefer this blade for the drop coat feet cause it's hard to pick that hair up against the grain. He was GREAT for his feet shave! His attitude was better than a lot of poodles whose feet gets shaved. I have a couple of shih tzu clients and a maltese client who requests this look.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The feet look naked! It is like they are barefoot and need some shoes on.
> 
> When the leaves and dead grass, and wet dew is really bad, I will trim up pads, hair around feet and then I will hold the foot hair up with my hand (the long leg hair), then trim the hair a little shorter(scissors cut), then drop the long hair to even it out a bit.
> 
> ...


I did trim his feet before but thought I'd try something different. I sure was lucky he accepted the feet shave. Imagine how funny he would look with just one half-shaved foot! He still picks up a lot of debris from outside - we have these fuzzy looking things that fall from the trees and his WHOLE leg will be covered in them, but at lease his actual foot isn't sopping wet. He looks like he's wearing little gloves with big pants on lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There is a Havanese breeder's website with a couple of clip options for people with pet Havanese.(I wish I could put my hands on it right now, but I know its a Florida breeder)

One of the options they show has clipped feet, but they leave the leg hair longer so that when the dog is dry, the hair is long enough to cover the "naked" feet. That seems to me a good middle of the road alternative... The easy of caring for clipped feet, but still the traditional look of a Havanese.

Honestly, though, even when Kodi comes in at his worst, 2 minutes spraying his feet off in the sink and another minute towel drying them, and he is good to go!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm a real scaredy-cat, and for a single reason, I wouldn't shave Camellia's toes that way - largely because she can get into some brush, along the roadsides, or in my neighbor's yard (where she's kindly invited at times). I think the hair over the toes protects against scratches and cuts. So I trim around the undersides of the paws if necessary to keep Camellia from slipping too much on the tile floor.

Wow; you are a really skilled groomer!

Mon, 26 Mar 2012 07:55:14 (PDT)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't even trim around Rosie's pads. But you did a very good job. And I imagine that it really helps with the tracking in that they do. Good for you.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a sweet look . I think Louis has such a beautiful expression and face, love seeing pics of him!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Whoa! My feet got cold just looking at that! Nail polish required for that doo for sure. 

I can understand why, but I still like a bit more fur there.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful dog but I really like the Havanese puffball feet myself. Not so sure I care for the shaved look. But you are a very talented groomer and I wish you lived close by so I could bring my two to you. LB


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Even though it might be harder work I still prefer the big foot look,I'm not so keen on the Princess Tippy Toe look!!Each to his or her own.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

tokipoke said:


> I did trim his feet before but thought I'd try something different. I sure was lucky he accepted the feet shave. Imagine how funny he would look with just one half-shaved foot! He still picks up a lot of debris from outside - we have these fuzzy looking things that fall from the trees and his WHOLE leg will be covered in them, but at lease his actual foot isn't sopping wet. He looks like he's wearing little gloves with big pants on lol.


You do beautiful work! You did the right thing!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow.....I was not prepared to see those shaved feet....still shuddering lol.....like everyone said to each their own......one more thing to add to my list for the groomer to never do on mine


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> Wow.....I was not prepared to see those shaved feet....still shuddering lol.....like everyone said to each their own......one more thing to add to my list for the groomer to never do on mine


Ditto. and another reason why I do my OWN grooming!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's comments! I'm not offended if any of you guys don't like the shaved feet lol. I like trying different things with my dogs' haircuts. I previously put my poodle in a Continental Clip (the show clip), and there's even poodle people who hate that haircut. Good thing is that the hair grows back! And dogs are very forgiving. They don't care how they look. Just to let y'all know, my husband doesn't like Louis's feet shaved. He keeps calling them "monkey feet." He was confused the next morning cause he thought I was giving him a full haircut, and he said "But all you did was his feet??" I plan on giving Louis different haircuts that may not be popular with some Hav owners. I'm going to do it in steps because my eventual goal is to shave him down completely from nose to toes (even his ears). I love my dogs but they are also practice for me as far as grooming goes. I want to try different products and tools on them. I want to clip the hair in certain ways to see how it behaves. I want to shave everything and start from scratch to see how the hair grows and how fast it grows. The more I learn with my dogs, the better I can provide good service to clients. I really do appreciate everyone's comments, whether you like the grooming or not - at least you can see what you really like and dislike so that you can tell your groomer what NOT to do! lol


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

krandall said:


> There is a Havanese breeder's website with a couple of clip options for people with pet Havanese.(I wish I could put my hands on it right now, but I know its a Florida breeder)
> 
> One of the options they show has clipped feet, but they leave the leg hair longer so that when the dog is dry, the hair is long enough to cover the "naked" feet. That seems to me a good middle of the road alternative... The easy of caring for clipped feet, but still the traditional look of a Havanese.
> 
> Honestly, though, even when Kodi comes in at his worst, 2 minutes spraying his feet off in the sink and another minute towel drying them, and he is good to go!


Karen, here's the links ~My Yuppy Puppy (Janet Birdsdall).I never really noticed that the feet were shaved. I love the style of her puppy cuts as most she leaves the ears long when most groomers cut them short.

http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/files/shorthavanesetrim.pdf
http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/files/longversionhavanesetrim.pdf


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it will be fun to see all the different styles you come up with. He is a good cute little model! if you have the time I do think it would be fun to see his nails painted. What would happen if you put feathers in a dogs hair? Do you think they would want to play with it. I'm talking about the ones people are wearing lately


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been following this dog I thought you might like to see his cut his name is Boo and he is a Pomeranian. You can find him on face book he has a huge fan club


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I took the picture of the longer version of the puppy cut to the groomer when I had Rosie cut down. It was not as drastic as the first time and looked way better. Also the ticking didn't show up as bad. Course no two dogs are going to come out the same but close. Boo's groomer has done his hair to perfection. It appears to be exactly the same length all over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> Karen, here's the links ~My Yuppy Puppy (Janet Birdsdall).I never really noticed that the feet were shaved. I love the style of her puppy cuts as most she leaves the ears long when most groomers cut them short.
> 
> http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/files/shorthavanesetrim.pdf
> http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/files/longversionhavanesetrim.pdf


Yes, that's the page I was talking about, and here is the written explanation of how the feet are trimmed:

http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/files/havanesetrim.pdf


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I have been following this dog I thought you might like to see his cut his name is Boo and he is a Pomeranian. You can find him on face book he has a huge fan club


Oh yes, I love Boo! I've turned a couple of people onto him. It's hard not to obsess about this little dog. His cut looks like one length all over and very shaped due to nice scissor work.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Oh yes, I love Boo! I've turned a couple of people onto him. It's hard not to obsess about this little dog. His cut looks like one length all over and very shaped due to nice scissor work.


 Oh its a scissor cut. I am getting the courage up to give my Zoey a total makeover and I got to scared to try a razor cut and I do have some scissors.I worked in a salon for years as a nail tech and watched probably hundreds of cuts. I figure if I start with a 3 inch idea I can then tackle the razor easier. But I need to buy one first . What kind do you recommend for someone on a budget?
I love Boo!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Oh its a scissor cut. I am getting the courage up to give my Zoey a total makeover and I got to scared to try a razor cut and I do have some scissors.I worked in a salon for years as a nail tech and watched probably hundreds of cuts. I figure if I start with a 3 inch idea I can then tackle the razor easier. But I need to buy one first . What kind do you recommend for someone on a budget?
> I love Boo!


I haven't seen groomers use razors to cut hair, like human hairstylists do. This is not to say that this technique can't be used. I actually saw some razors being sold at a grooming convention (it was by Kenchii). I would just think it'd be harder and more time consuming. Typically groomers will use snap-on-combs with their clippers to cut the hair. Depending on the hair texture and color though, sometimes the snap-on-combs leave lines you can see. You can blend the hair by using the comb-lifting method (that human hairstylist actually use), where you lift a section of the hair and thinning shear the ends to give a blended and finished look.

To cut the legs, feet, and head - shears are used. Of course you can use thinning shears for the face (around the eyes). You can go really cheap or really expensive with shears. Just make sure they fit your hand and you are holding them correctly (helps with cutting and hand fatigue). Some shears are short shank, super light, weighted, big thumbholes, etc. There are many to choose from. You can go to PetEdge (petedge.com) to see lots of choices, and you can narrow down some based on your budget. Ryan's Pet Supplies also sells grooming items. I _would_ recommend a brand, but shears are so individual to the person that what I like may not be what you like. I love the company Kenchii for my shears, but they can be expensive. I know Osters and Master Grooming Tools are decently priced.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They clipped their feet short in the 1700's and 1800's. We have some copies of old paintings and etchings somewhere.


----------

